# Would you buy two FX6 for $250 each or two FX4's for $200 ea



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

I could get two FX4 for $200 a piece ir $250 apiece for FX6 for a 120 gallon tank? I'm leaning towards the two FX4's...


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

It depends on what fish you're putting into the tank. Is your 120 a 4 foot tank? I personally like going above and beyond for filtration, so I would go with 2x FX6.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Just to add, 2 FX6 filters with media in them would only turn your tank over roughly 4.5 to 5.0 times per hour.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Way to much money bought two cascade 1000 for $119 on amazon.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Brian2020 said:


> Way to much money bought two cascade 1000 for $119 on amazon.


Same with me, 3 years with both and no issues.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

There's nothing "wrong" with the Cascade filters, but IMO you really can't compare the Cascade filters to the Fluval FX line of filters. Vastly different. The amount of media capacity, quality, as well as flow output is much higher on the Fluval's. Again not putting down the Cascade (I've had them as well in the past) but just saying they are not one I would compare to the FX5/6. They are more comparable to Sunsun filters than the Fluval fx series.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Steve C said:


> There's nothing "wrong" with the Cascade filters, but IMO you really can't compare the Cascade filters to the Fluval FX line of filters. Vastly different. The amount of media capacity, quality, as well as flow output is much higher on the Fluval's. Again not putting down the Cascade (I've had them as well in the past) but just saying they are not one I would compare to the FX5/6. They are more comparable to Sunsun filters than the Fluval fx series.


Yes, absolutely, like comparing a toyota to a bmw. But I have a 55g and two cascades fit the bill while two fluval's would have been too expensive. I wanted to run two canisters regardless so I had to cut corners.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say you cut corners at all. If you had went with a pair of fx5's on a 55g then your fish would have been living in a whirlpool :lol: So pair of Cascades are a much better choice for that :thumb:


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

cardosoj said:


> I could get two FX4 for $200 a piece ir $250 apiece for FX6 for a 120 gallon tank? I'm leaning towards the two FX4's...


I run a FX4 and an Eheim 2215 on my 75 heavy stocked Mbuna tank and both really doing the job. Lots of surface agitation.  I have 2L of SeaChem Pond Matrix in the FX4 and 2 layers of Pinky Floss and 1 medium 1" foam in the center baskets without the red trays. Leave them out not needed as they take up space.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Toyota's fun forever ... so why spend the extra money for what the name. I save the extra money towards fish or lighting. You can add any media or ? To your canister for several different results. SAVE YOUR money.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

But the way bmws cost a lot more to service than a Toyota.


----------

